# my pregnant newfoundland!



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

just wanted to share my excitement 

my beautiful newfie is huffing and puffing away.... think i may have baby bears tonight!!!

im so excited to meet them


thats all!!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG thats amazing, i love newfies  what size litter are expecting? what colours? i bet your excited


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

hi

we are expecting 5 black bears 

dad is brown but as mum is black its not likely to get any browns as she doesnt have brown in her line other than a great great grand dad

cheri


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

shes beautiful  so is he i love them there like bears  we went to newark show and there was a newfie puppy there he was so laid back and friendly


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

weve been there a few times with darcey and our st bernards! 

if you spoy a 5ft blonde with one bear and 2 bernards and can of redbull in the other had youve found me!!! 

dad lives in germany , he is so friendly aswell he adores cuddles

i cant wait ..... shes just laid down for a little break i hope she starts again lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh how exciting. I love newfie's they're such lovely dogs. I hope you put pictures up when mum is settled with puppies, I need my cute baby animal fix please :flrt:


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

missmoore said:


> weve been there a few times with darcey and our st bernards!
> 
> if you spoy a 5ft blonde with one bear and 2 bernards and can of redbull in the other had youve found me!!!
> 
> ...


its a really good friendly show especially as dogs are aloud we did see someone with a st bernard this year 

dad is rather beautiful  i would be sooo excited lol i hope everything goes well :2thumb:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

How exciting! We used to have Newfie's (and my partner had Bernards) would love another... are you planning on keeping a pup?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats to all involved. :2thumb:

I have to admit I have never been into newfies until recently, I love the Bernese and likely to get a Hovawart, but they are as large as I liked, recently hanging around with one (and a pyrennes) and seeing that poor landseer at the centre of that recent issue as to who owned it and who sold it and to whom. 

I would like a landseer though, more unusual the better IMO.


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

Turtle Jo said:


> How exciting! We used to have Newfie's (and my partner had Bernards) would love another... are you planning on keeping a pup?


 
oooooh yes!!!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

we have tail lifting, whimpering and up and down round and round dancing!!!!!:2thumb:

yay!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations!

Good luck that she comes through it and presents you with a lovely litter of pups! :2thumb:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

one of each so far............


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

2 more boys


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Awh congratulations :no1::no1:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> Awh congratulations :no1::no1:


 
thankyou im over the moon


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Any more on their way? 
-
Elina


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

maybe one... shes pushing but im missing 2 placentas so could be them


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

4 boys 2 girls 

still waiting on placentas

mum doing well, last girl abit weak, its been a long night.....

:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations - that's a great litter,but i hope she gets those placentas out! :gasp:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations!

When you've all recovered, don't forget the pics


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

a jab of oxy later and we now have 5 boy 3 girls and im still waiting on a placenta!!! 

mum and babies doing well all fed etc and all look to be as good as possible at this stage ( all present and correct body parts!) 

they are little velvet puppies!!!

cheri


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lol
I hope you have a big house... All those newfies!!!
Wow!
My head spins thinking about it!
Well done to you and mummy dog... Tough night and a nervous few days I'd imagine.


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics once everything has settled :2thumb:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

thankfully we have a decent sized house and garden..... just aswell as we have a few bernards aswell 

some of my babies can be seen here www.fairviewstbernards.co.uk 

i havent got them all on the website as im lazy!!!

cheri


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Wow!
Your grounds are wonderful....
Lots of room to play!
I'd love that amount of space....I'd fill it with OTBs!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

thankyou 
placentas all accounted for , sponge bathed mums tail/back end and shes about to feed the puppies again 

shes doing a perfect job :flrt:

now to wait for deedee her best friend who is due pups today aswell, well she was due yesterday with darcey


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

missmoore said:


> placentas all accounted for


Phew!!! I bet that was a relief - has that happened very often to you??


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

N'aww, we need to see some pics!

We had a newfoundland, but sadly Elmo passed away last year. I have 3 bernese at the moment, would love another newf when the kids are a bit older though, such gentle giants! I look forward to getting my puppy fix from your thread though!!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Cant wait to see pics of pups. Think newfies are lovely dogs just far too big for me to handle but both mum and dad look gorgeous.


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

Fuzzball said:


> N'aww, we need to see some pics!
> 
> We had a newfoundland, but sadly Elmo passed away last year. I have 3 bernese at the moment, would love another newf when the kids are a bit older though, such gentle giants! I look forward to getting my puppy fix from your thread though!!


 

awww im sorry 

theres a bernese breeder just round the corner from me, lovely dogs just not a newfie or a bernard! i love bernards then newfies then bernese then tibeten mastiff (sp)

will get pictures once im sorted, im getting ready to start all over again with deedee and darceys coat is needing mega attention dispite having have her a "hygine clip" a few days ago 

however mum and pups ( or bears as the kids call them) are doing great


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

Aaaw, Newfies are lovely. I just need some hypnotherapy or something to get over my slobber aversion and I can have one lol. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

missmoore said:


> image


oh my good god!


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh my, the ultimate in cute puppies! Darnit, I want one! Bet your house will feel a little crowded at 8 weeks old! lol


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

awwwww soooo beautiful.

Please PM me with prices if you are selling any :2thumb:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

Kaida said:


> Oh my, the ultimate in cute puppies! Darnit, I want one! Bet your house will feel a little crowded at 8 weeks old! lol


 
we are lucky enough to have a "puppy room" we have 8 newfie pups and 3 bernard pups 

plus the adult dogs .....


----------



## Fatally_Blonde (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh, how cute!

Have you got homes lined up?

I'm training a newfie at the moment, he's so lovely. He'll make a fine Guide Dog! I'll be gutted when he's completed training though, I'm bringing him home with me every night and at weekends at the moment. He's really stolen my heart :blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

missmoore said:


> image


Omg that is adorable


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

ive got 2 boys and a girl left but had a few people ask lots of questions today ..... 

they are totally lush i love them all if the last girl isnt sold soon i may have to keep her aswell as the girl ive already got!


----------

